# Rückbuchung bei T-Mobile Preipaid möglich?



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich bin 14 Jahre alt, und habbe ein T-Mobile Preipaid-Handy. Als ich mich bei [...] anmeldete musste ich einen Aktevierungscode anfordern, was ich auch machte. Da stand drin, dass die SMS 9,95 Euro koste. Sofort schrieb ich an die zuständige Jugendschutzecke. 
Aufeinmal hatte ich statt nach der SMS (29,95 Euro) wieder 39,55 Euro auf dem Handy. Ist eigendlich nach den allerneusten Stand jetzt schon eine Rückbuchung möglich??? Weil es wurde auch kein Preis angegeben, und das ist wirklich ne Frechheit. Immerhin freut es mich nun, dass ich (hoffendlich) wieder das Guthaben drauf habe.
Bitte antworten Sie mir...! 

TBI

_[Gefährdende und/oder kommerzielle Links wollen wir hier nicht. (bh)]_


----------

